# Norwalk ,OH - ID:08-636, F Adult, Sable



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12618624

This dog was found as a stray and it has not been vet checked. You are encouraged to get the dog vet checked and vaccinated as soon as possible after it is adopted. Adoptions are first come; first serve throughout the day and by drawing for anyone waiting at 8:00 a.m. when we open. Please call if you have any questions. 419-668-9773. This dog will be available for adoption on 12/18/2008 at 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

She is beautiful!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i saw this dog also,but was unsure because of the face area.sure is a beauty though


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Still listed!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

still listed. bump for the cute little sable girl.


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

Bump for the pretty sable girl


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Petfinder lists her as adopted!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chancesmomPetfinder lists her as adopted!!!


 Great news!!! A new home for the New Year.


----------

